# PMB vs PMH



## wazh

Hey All,

So I tend to use PMB on a daily basis and notice that it keeps letting me know about PMH. I thought it would take a look and see what I thought. Well it looks very similar to PMB.

Is this a new product stream?

One of the only problems I have with it as that I am unable to view on the left taskbar the calendar view. This was great to pick a year and how many photos were taken in the month.

Is somewhere down the line PMH will replace PMB?

I hope the calendar search gets changed.. Flipping around 30 years of photos would be slow if I have to go year by year..


----------

